# what kind of pitbull is this??



## JDsgator23 (Mar 9, 2010)

hey everybody jus wondering what you all might consider my pitbull to be!! Ive gotten alot of different opinions from friends but never the same answer. any thoughts would be appreciated!! thanks alot!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LOOKS... now, this is just looks... but she doesn't look like an American Pit Bull Terrier to me from this photo... possibly american bulldog mix


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like it could be a bully bitch, but some apbts look a little more stout that the rest. Would help if we has some clearer pics from different angles. Oh, btw there's only ONE pit bull but many pit "type" dogs.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I see AB or bully. need better pics


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

To me she looks like a bully/apbt or maybe a fully grown and very overweight apbt. I incline towards the first option.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Better pictures would help but my guess would be an american bully or possibly american bulldog. Definitely I would not say American pit bull terrier.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Better pictures would help but my guess would be an american bully or possibly american bulldog. Definitely I would not say American pit bull terrier.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks bully to me...either way I like him/her...very cute!


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

I say APBT/bully mix. One of those RE dogs that reg APBT prob. By the looks of those nipples shes had a litter before, or at least a false preg. Don't breed her.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like a bully gal to me.Whatever she is,she's quite the looker!


----------



## JDsgator23 (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks for all the comments !!! i have more pictures i really just dont know how to post them on the same thread yet.... and to whoever said not to breed her, why is that?? i had actually found another akc reg. american bulldog to breed her with but she has not come into heat yet


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

JDsgator23 said:


> thanks for all the comments !!! i have more pictures i really just dont know how to post them on the same thread yet.... and to whoever said not to breed her, why is that?? i had actually found another akc reg. american bulldog to breed her with but she has not come into heat yet


You don't know what she is but you want to breed her with an AKC AB?! And they are actually going to allow you to breed your unknown specimen with there AKC dog?? Sounds like both of you should do some research and seriously reconsider what your about to do...why don't you do a thread search and look up the words "Wanna Breed"...that will give you some insight of what you could have to look forward to...good luck man


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh boy..... I am only going to warn the members once, do not be rude education is the key to situations like this.

First off if you do not know what type of dog you have then you should not be breeding. Breeding takes a lot more than having two dogs who can make babies. To be a responsible breeder there are many things to consider but the first would be what makes your dog worth of breeding? Do you have a pedigree or any accomplishments? What about health testing? Health testing is more than just going to the vet. For full health tests you are looking at 500-1,000 or more depending on what you do. 

So before you think about breeding stick around and learn what it takes to breed dogs and you will see how hard and expensive it is. I'm happy you found our site there is much you have to learn.


----------



## JDsgator23 (Mar 9, 2010)

this picture might be a little better im not sure tho


----------



## JDsgator23 (Mar 9, 2010)

well i really wasnt leaning toward the breeding just more less having some puppys off of her before she got to old. I had a few ppl who want one so thats really the reason why. and the man that has the akc really has plent of money and dogs and is jus a well know friend of the family.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I hope you do not breed because if your female is an american bully she has some structure issues you would not want to pass on. From the pictures you posted she looks a little fiddle front and possibly E/W in the front. She also looks sway backed or really high in the rear, She also lack good pigment. Of course if you were not thinking of breeding her it wouldn't matter but those are traits you do not want to pass down. Don't make the mistake of being a BYB (Back yard breeder) but you have plenty of time to learn 

She is really cute for a pet!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

JDsgator23 said:


> well i really wasnt leaning toward the breeding just more less having some puppys off of her before she got to old. I had a few ppl who want one so thats really the reason why. and the man that has the akc really has plent of money and dogs and is jus a well know friend of the family.


These are all the wrong reasons to breed. That is the reason our shelters are over flowing with dogs. Everyone thinks they have the best dog and wants a few pups off of them. Please reconsider


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/23861-wanna-breed.html

Heres a link you should check out bro...you gotta good lookin dog...enjoy her for what she is...an awesome pet!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

JDsgator23 said:


> well i really wasnt leaning toward the breeding just more less having some puppys off of her before she got to old. I had a few ppl who want one so thats really the reason why. and the man that has the akc really has plent of money and dogs and is jus a well know friend of the family.


that's no good reason to breed her. you ask what she is, she has no papers and you say breeding in an americanbulldog will better this breed how? here, read the websites bellow and seriously THINK about all the issues that can happen and the possable $2,000 bill in having one litter. imo, if you can't and wont do all the health checks, stud, fee for a proper stud, health check both parents, and whelping equipment then just spay your puppy and be happy with her. She doesnt need a litter of puppies to help fill up more shelters. tell your friends to go buy from a shelter or a reputable breeder.

Just read the websites bellow.

So you want to be a breeder?

Breeding your Female


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

My female had an accidental litter 7 months ago.I read up on all of the things I needed to read up on,and still faced a few surprises.Here let me tell you all the things I went through and then still decide if this is something you want to do.
1st. Being there when she had them and praying that i wouldn't need to take her to a vet if anything goes wrong,because I couldn't afford an extra few hundred dollars at least.
One of the puppies came out with Pretty Girl not being able to break open the sack,so I had to.Then another came out that wasn't breathing.I had to massage the puppy with a towel and try to get it to breathe.Have you ever done anything like that?Knowing you have something in your hands that should be breathing and it's not,so your trying your hardest to not fail this thing,to help it live.It ended up being the runt and couldn't suckle,so I had to bottle feed it.Fun times there too.
2nd.I lost money with this breeding.And it doesn't just start when she has the puppies.I bought extra food to put extra calories in her to help her body start producing enough milk months before the puppies were born.Her body needed to be ready and prepared for this.SHe can have 1 or she can have 12.I needed to be sure her body was prepared for any circumstance.
I had to worm her when she was pregnant to make sure the puppies got the wormer.
Plus all the extra food after the puppies were born to make sure her body can keep up with all that the puppies were taking from her.My dog food bill at least doubled while she was pregnant and right after she had the puppies.
It tripled once the puppies were old enough to start eating some solid food along with the milk.
Plus the cost of more dewormer for the puppies when they are older and then the cost of shots when they get to be older.
Lets see,what else.
Oh yeah,nobody wants an unpapered dog.Sure there are some that do,but the majority don't.i was stuck with 2 puppies left out of the litter that didn't go to family and friends and put an ad in the paper.Even with hardly asking for anything for them,everybody still wanted to know about papers.As soon as most of them found out they weren't papered,nobody wanted them.
3rd.Time and patience.You have to start cleaning up after them and socializing them once they hit a certain age.And even then there's no gaurantee.I socialized all of the puppies until they were 8 weeks old with my kids,cats,and other dogs.I just recently got one puppy back that the person could no longer keep and I had to have it put down.She was being HA and untrustful.Are you willing to take back any or all of the puppies should their families not be able to keep them?Even years down the road?
I'm sure there are things I'm forgetting.I'll probably think of them later.
Breeding is not all it's cracked up to be.I would leave it up to the people who are way more experienced if I were you.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Let me also add this.How do you even know if she is breeding material?As in she would even take care of these puppies.I've known a few dogs that killed their own puppies on purpose and some that stopped feeding them after a week or two.Are you up to dealing with any of that should it happen?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I knew my friends "friend" who thought it was a bright idea to breed her unregistered pit only because she was blue and when after a few days of her having them she chewed off all the legs of the puppies and the first two when they were born she ripped there guts and insides out because she pulled on the umbilical cord trying to free herself from them. None of those puppies survived.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You should never breed a dog for looks. Just cause their pretty doesn't mean they should be bread. Why would you want to breed your dog to an American Bull dog if you think your dog is a pit bull? They will never be registered or be allowed in shows. If you want another pup before she gets too old adopt one. There are tons of pups out there that will never get the chance to be loved or be part of a family, they deserve a second chance too not to mention your pups could end up there with the same fate. It's very sad and I wish more people would adopt before thinking about breeding for one pup. I'm not trying to be rude to you but please think of all the pups, if you only want one and she has say 10 where will the other 9 go? There are way to many sitting in the shelter already and it's a cruel fate for an innocent pup.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I think were beating a dead horse.


----------



## JDsgator23 (Mar 9, 2010)

first of all nobody wants a dog they havent raised from a puppy or know the dogs background so i dont understand why you would just advise someone to get one from a shelter. big deal there over flowing... whos fault is that?? maybe ppl who dont take care of there dogs or because of strays!! every thought about that? However i take care and feed my dog very well and do not just plan on droping off unwanted puppies or any kind of animal, and how do you think ppl got different breeds of dogs in the first place??? "selective breeding" of course anybody knows that. And of course you got some ppl who absoultly think there dog is the best but in my case its not the reason... i jus had several ppl ask if i had considered breeding her so it was a thought! nothing more, but thank you all for your advise and links that i will deffinatly check out


----------



## JDsgator23 (Mar 9, 2010)

well if shes not thats jus how the cookie crumbles its life!!


----------



## JDsgator23 (Mar 9, 2010)

oh and sorry for informing everybody that i have thought about the number of pups,bottle feeding and so forth.. i have and i have already had 10 ppl tell me they would take one and a few more jus incase some change there minds and thats even if there is that many. but i also had an aunt that for years bread chows so im not to alone on this, but dont worry folks im not a cruel person lol if she every does have puppys they will find good homes


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

NOW I SEE WHY NICK QUIT COMING ON HERE... This person is new and quite frankly if I was in his shoes and got these kinds of responses I would NOT come back but that's besides the point of the matter. IMO she's had a litter before. (Look at her nipples) So that gives me a clue that they really are just here to see what people have to say. And even then already have their mind set on what they gonna do just seeing if they can get any advice on the situation


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

JDsgator23 said:


> oh and sorry for informing everybody that i have thought about the number of pups,bottle feeding and so forth.. i have and i have already had 10 ppl tell me they would take one and a few more jus incase some change there minds and thats even if there is that many. but i also had an aunt that for years bread chows so im not to alone on this, but dont worry folks im not a cruel person lol if she every does have puppys they will find good homes


And what happens to those ppl who get dogs from you and breed their dogs?
No one is saying that you are going to drop them off at animals services but you don't want to be a back yard breeder do you? There is a right way and a wrong way to breed and I know you said it was a thought so please think about our suggestions.



Mom_of_Kambo said:


> NOW I SEE WHY NICK QUIT COMING ON HERE... This person is new and quite frankly if I was in his shoes and got these kinds of responses I would NOT come back but that's besides the point of the matter. IMO she's had a litter before. (Look at her nipples) So that gives me a clue that they really are just here to see what people have to say. And even then already have their mind set on what they gonna do just seeing if they can get any advice on the situation


I think all the responses have been very educational and not rude, this thread is holding up nicely normally then go down hill fast!


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

since nobody is saying it BAN BAN ban all backyard breeders..... if your breeding because people want puppies then your breeding for $$$. In essence your just a byb close thread and goodnight


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

JDsgator23 said:


> first of all nobody wants a dog they havent raised from a puppy or know the dogs background so i dont understand why you would just advise someone to get one from a shelter. big deal there over flowing... whos fault is that?? maybe ppl who dont take care of there dogs or because of strays!! every thought about that? However i take care and feed my dog very well and do not just plan on droping off unwanted puppies or any kind of animal, and how do you think ppl got different breeds of dogs in the first place??? "selective breeding" of course anybody knows that. And of course you got some ppl who absoultly think there dog is the best but in my case its not the reason... i jus had several ppl ask if i had considered breeding her so it was a thought! nothing more, but thank you all for your advise and links that i will deffinatly check out


*This is upsetting! What makes you think that people just want a dog from a puppy? A lot of folks here have dogs, that they rescue who aren't pups.*
Akasha is a rescue, and we are so happy to have her. We would do anything to help our dog's breed shine above the others (so to speak). With Akasha we have the opportunity to educate people about how wonderful APBTs can be. We have changed the minds of several people, and they now believe that APBTs are wonderful dogs. One person was scared to death of her, and since she was stuck in the elevator with us, we had the opportunity to show her, that Akasha was nothing but a love. 
Our dogs are considered a dangerous breed - and it's very hard trying to find a place to live with a dog who everyone is afraid of. For example, when we got Akasha our landlord was just okay with our dog. We weren't even aloud to put her on the leash, because well it's against their policy for the dog we have. Why? Because she's a "Bully" Breed ! Now, because we messed up, so to speak, we are forced out of our home. No apartment complex will except our dog here.....so our only option is to buy a house. We are down to the last week of either getting rid of our dog, or moving NOW - and luckily we have found the prefect home. This happened within 3 days, from the notice on the door saying "get rid of the dog"......
Not everyone is able to keep their dogs, and so most of the time they are forced to take their dogs to the shelters. I've seen many people who have lost their jobs, and houses - forcing them out into an apartment complex, or even on the streets. Which in turn they are forced to get rid of their APBTs because A) their residence doesn't except it B) they are no longer able to care for their companion......

How is it the owners fault if they have to give up their dog to a "Better" home? I will be honest with you all - right here and now....
If my husband and I hadn't had the opportunity to find a home by the end of this month - then we would have given up our dog to a better home. Why? Because we have a child who is 6 years old and well let's be honest here - you can't give up a child to a good home, now can you? I'm not saying our dog isn't like our child, however the only thing that will happen with your child is they could be taken into social services, foster care, etc. Dogs are different, because a lot of people who are animal lovers - enjoy getting another addition to their family.

So think about that before you think - Oh well I know people who want puppies, and I don't care about the animals at a shelter. It's not entirely those peoples fault - yes about 80% of the time okay, maybe, but those dogs still need homes to.



Lvis said:


> since nobody is saying it BAN BAN ban all backyard breeders..... if your breeding because people want puppies then your breeding for $$$. In essence your just a byb close thread and goodnight


*I wish that we could outlaw breeding in all states (EXCEPT for show dogs) - I wish they also inforced the breeding law in Nevada half the time.*


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

Akasha said:


> *
> 
> I wish that we could outlaw breeding in all states (EXCEPT for show dogs) - I wish they also inforced the breeding law in Nevada half the time.*


*

they should have laws in place so they they must be neutered/spayed in counties filled with pits, basically the 5 bouroughs of newyork and other places where pits are over breed etc..*


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

QUOTE=Lvis;283603]since nobody is saying it BAN BAN ban all backyard breeders..... if your breeding because people want puppies then your breeding for $$$. In essence your just a byb close thread and goodnight[/QUOTE]

!NO! Banning pple that are miss informed or even back yard breeders will defeat one of the purposes of this good forum. Even if we change the minds of at leas 1, it would be 1 less byb out there. *Performance Kennels * is absolutely right on, this has been a good and under control thread. :clap:



Lvis said:


> they should have laws in place so they must be neutered/spayed in counties filled with pits, basically the 5 bouroughs of newyork and other places where pits are over breed etc..


I don't agree with this one either. There are some very responsible ppl out there who know how to keep their dogs or yards secured and under control and don't like to alter their dogs.

Just my 2 cents and my personal opinion.

SEO


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

so what happens when one of the pups owners has to move? or have a baby? or cant afford the dog? ect..ect..ect You should know it happens everyday and what if your not in a postion to take the dog back? and they cant find a home? where does it go? the shelter among the many thousands and this breed doesnt stand a chance as soon as they pass those double doors.. Thats when you give yourself a pat on the back and say congratulations I helped with the thousands who are put down and you said it urself nobody wants an adult... Its sad how narrowminded you are.. Think outside the box.

Kambo nobody was being rude or hateful so you got me confused. This person obviously needs a reality check instead of coating the truth with rainbows and butterflies.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

hmmmm... now what possible reason would a kennel be telling you not to breed for? They move dogs for a living. Yes everyone thinks that their dog is the best because it's your dog. Look back to old pictures of pits, I'm talking WW1 and 2 before these "official" breeders started breeding these 100lb pits that look like pit/bulldog crosses. IMO these breeders are doing nothing for the breed except making money off them and changing them into another dog altogether. Talk about imperfections with a dog yet many breeders dogs don't conform to true APBT standards(height,weight,stop etc..)

You're gonna do what your gonna do regardless. So, If you do have puppies make sure you do your research and get them properly taken care of(food,vet etc..)and make sure they all go to good safe homes.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow...It's all I got to say...He's obviously not listenin and paying no mind...


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> Wow...It's all I got to say...He's obviously not listenin and paying no mind...


Weird....He didn't even post again???? What are YOU talking about?


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

APBTHAUS said:


> Weird....He didn't even post again???? What are YOU talking about?


Exactly my point..he DIDN'T post again


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> Exactly my point..he DIDN'T post again


Sorry...misunderstanding, thought that was somehow about my post:hammer:


----------



## JDsgator23 (Mar 9, 2010)

thank you mom of kambo


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for what? Everyone here has been respectful and helpful.They are giving you sound advice that I think you should listen to.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Every one of our dogs is a RESCUE!

Some people will never learn. It is hopeless.......................


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok wtf is all the bad rep about?Seriously people,quit throwing bad rep around just because you may disagree with something that somebody says.If that's what it was about I'd be throwing bad rep all day long.I have only given someone bad rep I think twice since I've been here.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Producing pet quality dogs for the sole purpose of providing pets is the sorriest excuse for breeding second only to breeding for profit. The only ethical reason to breed your dog would be to improve the gene pool, and that dog cannot contribute much if anything at all.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Producing pet quality dogs for the sole purpose of providing pets is the sorriest excuse for breeding second only to breeding for profit. The only ethical reason to breed your dog would be to improve the gene pool, and that dog cannot contribute much if anything at all.


:goodpost:


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

APBTHAUS said:


> Sorry...misunderstanding, thought that was somehow about my post:hammer:


It's all good just a simple misunderstanding. I meant in general not anyone in particular..



JDsgator23 said:


> thank you mom of kambo


No need to thank me. :hammer::rain:



buzhunter said:


> Producing pet quality dogs for the sole purpose of providing pets is the sorriest excuse for breeding second only to breeding for profit. The only ethical reason to breed your dog would be to improve the gene pool, and that dog cannot contribute much if anything at all.


Okay....Then IMO there are people on here that need not be talking about breeding or giving advice on it. BECAUSE based on that statement there sure are a lot of people breeding BUT NOT TO IMPROVE THE GENE POOL!!!!



dixieland said:


> Ok wtf is all the bad rep about?Seriously people,quit throwing bad rep around just because you may disagree with something that somebody says.If that's what it was about I'd be throwing bad rep all day long.I have only given someone bad rep I think twice since I've been here.


I HAVE BEEN SAYING THIS ABOUT OTHER THINGS TOO BUT AIN'T NOBODY CARE!!!!


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Ok wtf is all the bad rep about?Seriously people,quit throwing bad rep around just because you may disagree with something that somebody says.If that's what it was about I'd be throwing bad rep all day long.I have only given someone bad rep I think twice since I've been here.


:goodpost: Good post Dixie, Nothing like scaring off the new people. It's one thing to ridicule a seasoned member, but another to treat a new member the same way. Don't assume everyone knows as much as most of the people on here. Aren't we supposed to be here to teach rather than to chastize? I mean really.

This is not aimed at anyone in particular, I saw the bad rep this guy was getting and it bugged me.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's what I don't get. Every time someone comes here wanting to breed their dog they say "i have friends and family who want the pups" EVERY ONE SAYS THAT! I guess I don't have that many friends or something... lol Because I wouldn't trust a single one of my "friends" to take care of any dog.. because I see how bad their dogs get treated. And as far as family... no one in my family wants a pit bull either. lol I just can't imagine this guy knows TEN responsible dog owners that are all his "friends"


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Lvis said:


> they should have laws in place so they they must be neutered/spayed in counties filled with pits, basically the 5 bouroughs of newyork and other places where pits are over breed etc..


They have spay and neutering laws in Nevada - however they never enforce them. I'm not sure if they are strict about it in Las Vegas - but I do know if you caught peddling puppies out of your backyard its like a 250$ fine + fines and fees for whatever else they can ding you for.
Actually one of the reason why, when we get a new pup for show purposes - we have to go to special seminar just to keep the dog intact.



Shes Got Heart said:


> Here's what I don't get. Every time someone comes here wanting to breed their dog they say "i have friends and family who want the pups" EVERY ONE SAYS THAT! I guess I don't have that many friends or something... lol Because I wouldn't trust a single one of my "friends" to take care of any dog.. because I see how crappy their dogs get treated. And as far as family... *no one in my family wants a pit bull either*. lol I just can't imagine this guy knows TEN responsible dog owners that are all his "friends"


I know huh, my entire family thinks I'm crazy for owning a Pit. My brother was attacked by one when he was a kid - so its on everyone hate list.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Mandatory spay and neuter is not the way to go either. I have plenty of intact dogs that do not breed but I choose them to stay intact because of my own preferences. That should be my right as a dog owner. Education is the key to situations like this and this thread has stopped being educational. Thread closed


----------

